# pour évoquer



## elisaf

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de lire un article. La phrase : « Le … se réunit *pour évoquer* l'enquête sur l'abus de pouvoir présumé de … »
Alors, j´ai cherché sur le dictionnaire,  mais je ne suis pas sûre d´avoir bien compris le sens. 
Cela veut dire « pour parler de , pour traiter » un sujet ?
Merci.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Cela veut dire « pour parler de , pour traiter » un sujet ?


Évoquer = evocar que significa "traer algo a la memoria".


----------



## jprr

elisaf said:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je viens de lire un article. La phrase : « Le … se réunit *pour évoquer* l'enquête sur l'abus de pouvoir présumé de … »
> Alors, j´ai cherché sur le dictionnaire,  mais je ne suis pas sûre d´avoir bien compris le sens.
> Cela veut dire « pour parler de , pour traiter » un sujet ?
> Merci.


Sí, van hablar del tema / intercambiar puntos de vista ...
Textualemente en la reunión van *"aludir"*  a la investigación
... ils vont donc traiter _*du*_ sujet, mais pas traiter _*le*_ sujet (no van hacer nada al repecto  no es el objeto del orden del día, al menos directamente )


.


----------



## rightbabel

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola amigos, ya sé que hay varias entradas de preguntas con "evoquer", pero ninguna me parece apropiada aquí.

Contexto: la Constitución Europea. 

Frase: "La Constitution est dessinée pour évoquer le profil du futur président de l'Union, qui devra être un George Washington".

Mi traducción: La Constitución está diseñada para evocar el perfil del futuro presidente de la Unión, que deberá ser un George Washington.

Creo yo que las definiciones del DRAE no casan con este significado:

 *evocar**.*
(Del lat. _evocāre_).

*1. *tr. Traer algo a la memoria o a la imaginación.
*2. *tr. Llamar a los espíritus y a los muertos, suponiéndolos capaces de acudir a los conjuros e invocaciones.


¿Alguien me ayuda?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Probo

Hola: A ver si yo puedo ayudarte. El _Diccionario del Español Actual_, de Manuel Seco, dice, además de lo que pone el DRAE, "evocar: Traer a la mente [una cosa a otra] por su semejanza o por asociación de ideas". No he podido encontrar nada más, pero en mi modesta opinión, lo que dice M. Seco va a Misa. Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


rightbabel said:


> Hola amigos, ya sé que hay varias entradas de preguntas con "evoquer", pero ninguna me parece apropiada aquí.
> 
> Contexto: la Constitución Europea.
> 
> Frase: "La Constitution est dessinée pour évoquer le profil du futur président de l'Union, qui devra être un George Washington".
> 
> Mi traducción: La Constitución está diseñada para evocar el perfil del futuro presidente de la Unión, que deberá ser un George Washington.
> 
> Creo yo que las definiciones del DRAE no casan con este significado:
> 
> *evocar**.*
> (Del lat. _evocāre_).
> 
> *1. *tr. Traer algo a la memoria o a la imaginación.
> *2. *tr. Llamar a los espíritus y a los muertos, suponiéndolos capaces de acudir a los conjuros e invocaciones.
> 
> 
> ¿Alguien me ayuda?
> 
> Muchas gracias


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Aquí, *évoquer* tiene la connotación de *sugerir*, *esbozar, insinuar* el perfil del futuro presidente.


----------



## rightbabel

Entonces según Manuel Seco (Probo, gracias) "evocar" sí sería válido aquí


----------



## Víctor Pérez

rightbabel said:


> Entonces según Manuel Seco (Probo, gracias) "evocar" sí sería válido aquí


No quiero insistir demasiado pero, en este caso, tratándose del *futuro* presidente, no es traer a la mente sino más bien *sugerir*.


----------



## rightbabel

Víctor, entonces, según tú, ¿la frase quedaría así "La Constitución está diseñada para *sugerir* el perfil del futuro presidente de la Unión, que deberá ser un George Washington"?
 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

rightbabel said:


> Víctor, entonces, según tú, ¿la frase quedaría así "La Constitución está diseñada para *sugerir* el perfil del futuro presidente de la Unión, que deberá ser un George Washington"?
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
En mi opinión, sí.


----------



## rightbabel

Muchas gracias


----------



## vfs

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola, 

Me gustaría saber si en el contexto de abajo se podría traducir évoquer por reflejar.
Gracias.

L'aspect psichosomatique est évoqué dans les dermatoses.


----------



## Gévy

Hola.

Pues, depende del contexto. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## vfs

Lo acabo de dar pero acabo el párrafo:

L'aspect psichosomatique est évoqué dans les dermatoses, disent les dermatologues. Mais les facteurs psychologiqyes ne peuvent pas être les seuls responsables.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- se alude a / se menciona

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## vfs

¿qué tal se refleja? yo creo que ése es el sentido...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Pues no, no es lo que dicen en la frase. Sino que cuando hay una dermatitis inmediatamente se piensa en una causa psicosomática. Se relaciona una cosa con la otra.

Évoquer es hablar de, citar, pensar en, sacar a relucir... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## marimar

Hola a todos,
Necesito ayuda con la traducción de esta expresión en la siguiente frase, que se trata del título de un artículo sobre la púrpura en niños. Muchas gracias de antemano:

*Quand évoquer un **purpura thrombopénique idiopathique** (PTI) chez l’enfant ?*


----------



## Pierre104

Yo creo que en este caso "évoquer" sería más como "imitar", "bosquejar" tal vez, pero no en un sentido estricto de la palabra, diría "delinear" tal vez.   Espero que esto ayude.

Saludos.



rightbabel said:


> Nueva pregunta
> Hilos unidos
> ​
> Hola amigos, ya sé que hay varias entradas de preguntas con "evoquer", pero ninguna me parece apropiada aquí.
> 
> Contexto: la Constitución Europea.
> 
> Frase: "La Constitution est dessinée pour évoquer le profil du futur président de l'Union, qui devra être un George Washington".
> 
> Mi traducción: La Constitución está diseñada para evocar el perfil del futuro presidente de la Unión, que deberá ser un George Washington.
> 
> Creo yo que las definiciones del DRAE no casan con este significado:
> 
> *evocar**.*
> (Del lat. _evocāre_).
> 
> *1. *tr. Traer algo a la memoria o a la imaginación.
> *2. *tr. Llamar a los espíritus y a los muertos, suponiéndolos capaces de acudir a los conjuros e invocaciones.
> 
> 
> ¿Alguien me ayuda?
> 
> Muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

marimar said:


> Hola a todos,
> Necesito ayuda con la traducción de esta expresión en la siguiente frase, que se trata del título de un artículo sobre la púrpura en niños. Muchas gracias de antemano:
> 
> *Quand évoquer un **purpura thrombopénique idiopathique** (PTI) chez l’enfant ?*


Hola Marimar:

Sería como indicado más arriba a propósito del mensaje de Vfs: referirse, sugerir, hablar de...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

